# Coffin Sitter Help



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

HI, this year I am planning on building a a sarcouphagus w/ a mummy that sits up. I already have a 10" stroke double acting cylinder that I want to use, but I dont have mechanism to hook it up to. And, most mechanisms I've been looking at are up in $200 range and I cant weld. So, I wanted to see if anyone here could help me with suggestions on how to make a weld free mechanism

Thanks in advance


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Sure, there are lot of PVC design out there.
http://hauntproject.com/
also try here...
http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/
Oh yeah... and here too...
http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/coffin_sit_up.htm


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks, I completely forgot to check the monsterlist 

Looks like I need to get some pvc to play with


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Make sure you look at the bottom link.
Propmaster covers the PVC coffin popper in good detail.
VH


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

I've used PropMaster's design for mine. Works great. Just be sure to put screws through all joints or it will come apart at some point...

http://halloweenpropmaster.com/Sit_Up_Prop1a.html


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Before I learned to weld, I made a lot of simple pneumatic props with square tube aluminum. It's very easy to cut drill and bolt. It is much stronger than PVC.


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks, I was thinking about aluminum, but now I gotta try it since its got the haunters approval.


----------

